
True Face Super-Resolution Upscaling with Deep Learning - cyrud
https://neurohive.io/en/state-of-the-art/realistic-face-resolution-upscaling/
======
cyrud
This method can super-resolve tiny unaligned face images (16 x 16 pixels) with
the upscaling factor of 8x while preserving face structure.

